# Comment "downgrader" le firmware sur Ipod



## strely (15 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter le Iplug RDS de chez Dension pour ma voiture. Or après installation mon ipod (5G 60 Gb) devient "crazy" : le menu disparait, revient etc...
Après contact avec Dension ils me disent que c'est Itunes V7 qui bugue, alors ils disent de repasser l'Ipod en version 1.1.1 en lançant ipod updater 2006-03-23 sur un PC (????) et en désactivant la mise à jour de l'Ipod. 
Cela ne fonctionne pas, le message "version de service de l'Ipod incorrecte", ce qui est logique car il est en version 1.2

Qui peux me conseiller

Maururu

strely


----------



## Apca (15 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir 

Vas peut-&#234;tre regarder sur le forum de Ig&#233;n&#233;ration.


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Janvier 2007)

Point de vue Firmware, je ne pense pas que l'on puisse downgrader cela dit... enfin, comme le dit Apca, n'hesite pas a aller voir sur iGeneration...


----------

